# Built my first two pedals over the last two days 😊😊



## ShatteredOne13 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello all !! Completely new to the forum and building, recently found out about pedalPCB and have officially fallen in love 😂🤣 Built my first two pedals, the Dwarven Hammer and the Tyrian Distortion.. Still have to add graphics to the enclosures, wasn’t sure what I wanted to do for them just yet so just got colored enclosures for now. They both came out amazing and worked great right away, super quite and great tone, the only odd thing is the Tyrian (purple enclosure) is really quite for some reason.. even with the volume cranked I really have to push my amp to get it loud for some reason.. Not sure if anyone could give me some insight on why that might be, because beyond that it sounds fantastic.. The Dwarven hammer I build with 24 awg stranded wire, and the Tyrian I used 22 awg solid wire to try different things and see which I liked more. Any other tips that might help on my builds would be nice to hear, the only issues I ran in to was with my DC plugs, wasn’t a fan of those and having to basically unsolder them if I wanted to pull the board out again and work on it, that was a bit annoying.. I’ve seen on other posts that some people use externally threaded ones, and I might try those but I’m not completely sold on the idea.. Either way, had a blast doing them and was damn surprised that they worked right out the gate without any issue, especially considering they were the first builds I’ve ever done like that. I mean I’ve been soldering for years with stuff but never to this extent and never PCB from scratch, just minimal replacements here and there on electronics and whatnot, so this was a hell of a good time 😊😊 Anywho !! Thanks for looking and I can’t wait to build and post up more 😁😁


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 21, 2021)

Fantastic! Looks like you read over the Workflow thread quite well.


----------



## ShatteredOne13 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes and no, I more or less focused on the order in which to put things together more then anything, along with which parts to buy that would work most effectively etc.. The forum was definitely a big help right out the gate to take some of the intimidation away from the project. I am considerably handy when it comes to making things though, and building stuff, as I’ve been tinkering with electronics and stuff my whole life, and also tend to build my own tools for things whenever I can simply because I enjoy doing it .. I’ve also been a tattoo artist for over ten years and build my own machines from scratch a couple times, everything from milling the solid blocks of steel to hand cutting and welding the side plates. Though at the time I had access to my school metal shop which made life a lot easier 😂🤣 Over the years though I’ve done modifications to different things adding led lights and such to stuff, and exploring electronics where I could, and I learn very quickly and don’t need much guidance or instruction when it comes do doing things, I learn best from trial and error. I even bought extras of every part for these pedals just in case I messed anything up and now I have enough parts to build two more 😂🤣😂🤣 which is handy since I have so many more I want to make. I appreciate the compliment sir !! I’ve seen quite a few posts from you and you’re builds so it means a lot having someone who’s so involved give that bit of praise, definitely makes me feel better about going forward with more ☺️


----------



## peccary (Feb 21, 2021)

Those look great! Nice work. 

If you're in to it you can check out something like the Auditorium that will allow you to test your assembled PCB before taking the time to solder it in to the enclosure. 









						Auditorium Test Platform - PedalPCB.com
					

Pedal testing platform




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (Feb 21, 2021)

Wow those are great looking first builds, or 100th builds even


----------



## fig (Feb 21, 2021)

You should be proud of your efforts, well done! 

As you mentioned are an artist, I look forward to seeing your graphics. I lack in graphic creativity, which is why I have a number (slowly increasing) of completed circuits housed in plains, with no labels or even knobs! Maybe one day inspiration will look my way  Not that there isn't an abundance of beautiful work on display here and elsewhere on the inter-web, mind you.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 21, 2021)

ShatteredOne13 said:


> the only issues I ran in to was with my DC plugs, wasn’t a fan of those and having to basically unsolder them if I wanted to pull the board out again and work on it, that was a bit annoying


You can use 2 pin connectors, which work great if you have to take out the board.



Your builds look great by the way!

edit: I bought only one side with wires (that's the only I found locally), which is not the best for one connection (soldering the pin to wire is a PITA), but the pins fit perfectly in the DC breakout board, so for double pedal or single with a relay (not sure if 3 would fit), ti works great. Even for a single pedal, for 0,50$ it's worth it.


----------



## Untro (Feb 21, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> You can use 2 pin connectors, which work great if you have to take out the board.
> View attachment 9895
> Your builds look great by the way!


Nuggets like this is why I keep coming back, what a great idea! Putting that in my back pocket, thanks.


----------



## fig (Feb 21, 2021)

I use those JSTs in my franken-builds, testing combos (the 2-wire setups are great to use for inter-board wiring). etc. Example, A 5-wire pigtail fits an on-board pot (pins 1,3,5). You can modify the wiring easily enough with a dental pick or probe, connect the other end to a 3-pin connector and the pot becomes swappable. 

Here's an example of a 3-band and on-board pot, as well as my interpretation of the modular DC jack


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice builds! But something must be off on your Tyrian, it's a pretty loud pedal


----------



## ShatteredOne13 (Feb 24, 2021)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> Nice builds! But something must be off on your Tyrian, it's a pretty loud pedal


See that’s what I was thinking, I just can’t think of what it would be exactly considering the tone sounds accurate beyond the db just being super low considering.. I mean I run through a 20w tube amp so I should have to hit 12 o clock to play ever and that’s what I was doing.. any suggestions would be awesome


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 24, 2021)

Well done!
If you want help troubleshooting your Tyrian, open up a thread in the Troubleshooting forum.


----------



## ShatteredOne13 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Well done!
> If you want help troubleshooting your Tyrian, open up a thread in the Troubleshooting forum.


Ok Thank you sir !! Will Do !!


----------



## JohnthePainter (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m jealous of all your WIMA caps
Were you able to get them all/mostly from one source? If so, what was it?


----------

